# Pond help needed!



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am wanting to build a pond roughly 8 x 16 x 2'6" with two streams, one with a 2-3' high waterfall about 18" wide and 20' long, the other about 6-9" wide and 10' long. 
I have a 5200GPH mag pump (probably too big, but I already have it.) I plan to use a biological filter (no UV) and a skimmer. 
Can anyone give me suggestions on what type of biological filter to use? gravity? pressure? 

HELP! 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

check my pond filter it's been in use for 6 or 7 years and has work out great...

A pond filter-That looks like a wishing well










The pond it is now being use on is not the one pictured it's bigger but not as big as yours it's only about 7' x 6' x 2' deep...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My pond is about the size you mention, 1500 gallons. I have a Bio-filter which is designed for the 1500 gallons, however my pump is 2000 gph, so I use a valve to divert some. Too much pressure will ruin a filter by trying to push too much water through. 
Here is the place at the end of our street which specializes in this stuff. 
http://www.webbsonline.com/catalog/filters/#biomatrix 

I have another 60 gallon pond which is the bottom of a 16 foot waterfalls. I use a 4000 gph just to lift the water up 20 feet. No filter for the water feature. 

With 5200 gph pump you can raise a lot of water up to a great height. If you try to divert 3500 gallons it will be like a fire hydrant open. A lot of turbulence. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Aquascape Pond System is based on establishing an Ecosystem. Fish, plants & filter mats in both the skimmer and biofalls all work together to keep the system in balance. The entire pond surface is also to be lined with rocks and gravel to provide surface area for beneficial algae. In a new pond bacteria is added to start the system. You can read more about this type of system at Aquascapelifestyles.com. Your pump size would not be too large with an adequate size skimmer & biofalls. We have a 4500 and 3000 GPH pump moving water thru three interconnected ponds.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your responses, gents. 
I should have also mentioned that since it is such a big pump, I would like to add a circulation pump that runs 24/7, and only run the 5200 a few hours a day. I did find out from the pump manufacturer that I can restrict the output of the pump as much as 40% without harming the pump. 

Dean, that is a really cool setup you have there. As you mentioned, I don't think I would be able to do something similar because of the size. 

Richard, I don't think I've noticed your 16ft. waterfall. That sounds pretty amazing. I'll check out the link today. 

Treeman, I didn't realize you were a pond dealer. I've heard some people that praise the surface area advantage of having a rock covered bottom. Others say it is not worth it, because you can't easily clean the muck off the bottom of the pond. Unfortunately, the pond will be near a 40' maple tree. Do you think it would be worth it to cover the bottom with rock, and have a large skimmer to try and catch everything I can before it sinks? 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a smaller pump for my filter and a bigger one for the waterfall. Jerry


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

The skimmer will take care of the mechanical cleaning (removing leaves, etc.) The level of biological filtration should be based on the number and type of fish you are planning on. Waterfall/stream features actually do a lot of biofiltering and aerate the water as well. You can even build a wet/dry trickle filter into the line. The drawback is you have to constantly replace water from evaporation. If you're not going to run the streams all the time you will need a separate biofilter such as the biofall mentioned above. You may want to build you're own filter box, but I would recommend using a filter media already developed for pond use.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Trees and leaves do add to the cleaning problem. Our 3 ponds are under a full canopy of mature trees. We have put netting over it in the Fall to keep the leaves from falling in the ponds. With the RR that is a problem. The rock-gravel is recomended in the Aquascape system. When digging the bottom of the pond leave a low basin at one point and cover it with small gravel. For clean out just pull that spot off and place your clean out pump in the low spot. A skimmer will collect a large amount of the leaves when falling. It may need cleaned more than once a day, depending on the amount of leaves it is collecting.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, This is the 16 foot vertical drop of the Waterfalls. Not shown on my web link. 










PS, I don't think it is running in the photo. I guess I need a new photo with trains and water.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, do you use UV filters, or just bio? 

Villagerail, I have thought about using the Skippy filter : http://www.skippysstuff.com/biofiltr.htm (outside tub filter) Is this what you were talking about? I plan to have a relatively small amount of goldfish in the pond, and an over-sized filter to help make up for the trees. I suppose instead of using a bio-falls filter for the actual waterfall, I could use it down near the water level so it could be run 24/7. Then I could just use the bigger pump for the falls. I had always pictured placing the filter at the top of the falls, but maybe I won't. 

Treeman, I like the thought of the net. I hate to think what it would look like in the fall. I started looking over your site. A LOT of information. I think it will help a lot. 

Richard, that's the best shot I've seen of your layout. I always wondered how to put it in persective. 

Thanks gents, 
Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Richard. That's an amazing place.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt; 

I have almost the same exact setup that you mention but on a slightly smaller scale. Total gallons is around 1000 and I use a 3200GPH Mag pump. I run it full out as it sits in a skimmer tub in the lower pond and the return line is about 20' long with a 6' lift. I have no natural shading for the pond and have been fighting algae bloom problems almost since I put it in three years ago. I have been told by a few folks that I have way too many goldfish/comets (about 20-22ish) and that they, being naturally dirty fish are the cause of my algae problems. I have used algaecide and clarifier along with periodic water changes but the algae usually returns in about a week or so and the water never really clears up until just about the end of the season. I finally bit the bullet and hopefully, if it arrives on time, will be putting in a UV sterilizer this weekend. I have been told by more than a few folks that it will clear my algae problem once and for all in about a week after proper installation. Two of the guys in my club have them in their pond and swear by them. 
I'll post an update, maybe even a separate post with pics when I do it. 
Mark


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markperr on 06/03/2008 9:52 AM
I have been told by more than a few folks that it will clear my algae problem once and for all in about a week after proper installation. 
Mark




A UV filter will certainly eliminate the green water effect of algae by preventing the algae to reproduce as the dead algae is removed by your other filters. If you have string algae, the UV filter won't help at all. Barley additives work well, if slowly, on string algae. 

Mark


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, Marks. 

Mark Perr, I'll be looking forward to your update. I had planned on also building a small pond out in the front yard. I might do that first to 'get my feet wet.' 

Thanks again, 
Matt


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Mark; 

It's dfinately green water algae. Pretty sure I don't have string algae but I won't find out till the pod clears. 

Matt; 

Another parallel. My first pond was in my frot yard layout. a 60 gallon tub. 

Mark


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, what type of filter & fish do you have on the small pond, and do you have an algae problem there?


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Right now no algae problem, no water, and no fish. Just an empty tub. I've nearly completely dismantled my front layout and will be repositioning the pond (it's just a sixty gallon tub type) onto a different part of the layout. 
In the past, when the pond was operational, I had exclusively comets, perhaps seven or eight tops and they were maybe two to three inches in size. Also had cattails and water lillies and the pond was always crystal clear until I introduced a water lily from a friend. After that the string algae took over, which the fish loved, probably because it gave them a food source and lots of oxygen in the water. 
As for the filter, it's just one of those all in one 160 GPH pond filters from Home Depot. 

BTW, I got the UV Sterilizer last night and got it hooked up and running about 9:00 PM. Not sure if it's wishful thinking, but when I looked at it first thing this morning, the water looked like it had already begun to clear up. 
Mark


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, it's been just four days since I've installed my aquatics emporer model 02225 UV sterilizer and with the help of a couple of storms and daily filter cleanings, my pond is now crystal clear. In fact, I believe it has become so devoid of obvious algae that the fish are now voraciously eating the food and peas that I send their way. 

Now, stupidly, I did not take any pictures of before and after but I believe that I might have an older picture from maybe a few weeks back where you can see just how bad it was. If I can find it, I'll post it along with an "after" photo. I am most pleased and impressed with this product so far. 

Mark


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Mark. I'll have to keep that in mind. 

Glad your problems seem to be clearing up.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Heh heh, clearing up is definately the word. I was just looking down at my fish from up on the deck and I could see their scales. I could also see all the junk that has accumulated in the bottom of my pond over the last year or two. Gonna have to get in their and clean it out. Pieces of newspaper, chunks of string, something rusty looking, sheesh!!! It's almost as embarrassing as having the pond be cloudy. 

Mark


----------



## PeteH (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a little bit bigger pond at 3500 gallons with a 3500 gph pump, I use the Savio skimmer/biofilter. We have put a net over the top of it as it's in full sun and very difficult to keep the water clear with the 40+ Koi. The barley broducts work well with the liquid variety the fastest acting of the bunch. The cost of the UV lights has kept me from buying one but they seem to work? One thing I regret not doing was installing a bottom pickup/drain (I bought the darn thing but never put it in!) it would have made cleaning the pond almost easy! I have to say it's a LOT of work taking care of the thing............


----------

